# ***From Pale to Bronzed***



## user79 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm looking pretty pale in winter, so I wanted to bring a bit of bronzey colour to my face and here's what I came up with. Comments and critiques welcome!












All products MAC unless otherwise noted.

Face:
Bare Escentuals spf 15 mineral foundation
Cream Colour Base in BRONZE
Nars blush in ORGASM

Eyes:
Paint in BAMBOON
Paint in STILLIFE
e/s in WOODWINKED
e/s in ANTIQUED
Fluidline in BLACKTRACK
Pigment in WHITE
L'Oreal Voluminous waterproof mascara

Brows:
e/s in CARBON
Sebastian Molding Mud -->actually a hair product but use it as an eyebrow wax too 

Lips:
Lypsyl lipbalm
Cream Colour Base in BRONZE
Rimmel Lip Vinyl in EAST END SNOB


----------



## Joke (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, you must be a MA! Very good!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 5, 2006)

the blush looks great and really combats your normal color you do look a bit bronzed just the right amount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





your black hair doesn't help hahaha i hate black hair i love looking darker so brunette for me


----------



## Pei (Apr 5, 2006)

I like it, u're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## user79 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_Wow, you must be a MA! Very good!_

 
Thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But no I'm not an MA. My collection is still pretty limited...probably under $1000 and I'm still learning!


----------



## KJam (Apr 5, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## user79 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_the blush looks great and really combats your normal color you do look a bit bronzed just the right amount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





your black hair doesn't help hahaha i hate black hair i love looking darker so brunette for me_

 
True, although I coloured my hair black from brown a few months ago cuz I sort of like the contrast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I change my hair a lot...


----------



## asteffey (Apr 5, 2006)

great look! you look like you just went to st kitts!


----------



## clementine (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi,

You look so beautiful. Everything, especially your lips and eyes. Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What colour is your mineral foundation?


----------



## luminious (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_the blush looks great and really combats your normal color you do look a bit bronzed just the right amount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





your black hair doesn't help hahaha i hate black hair i love looking darker so brunette for me_

 
dont hate on black hair!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 5, 2006)

you are stunning doll...I'm definately down with the black hair!


----------



## user79 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clementine* 
_What colour is your mineral foundation?_

 

You know, it's weird because mine somehow doesn't have the sticker on the bottom since I bought it at Sephora, and I didn't buy the whole kit. I'm pretty sure it is "Fairly Light" though.

Fairly Light
(porcelain to light skin/golden undertones)


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 5, 2006)

You're so beautiful and your skin is glowing! Where exactly did you put CCB and blush? Blush on top of CCB? Plase tell me!


----------



## user79 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pale Moon* 
_You're so beautiful and your skin is glowing! Where exactly did you put CCB and blush? Blush on top of CCB? Plase tell me!_

 
Well, I applied the CCB with a blush brush on my cheeks, nose, forehead & chin area, with a light hand. A bit stronger on the cheeks, I kind of packed it on the brush. Then, I went over my cheekbones with the Nars Orgasm blush.

I also applied the CCB on my lips on top of clear lipbalm before applying the Rimmel lipgloss in a nude colour.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 5, 2006)

everytime i see your post i swear.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are a Knockout!!!! :lamer: ..... I show my hubby(when he's not working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) your post... it's crazy.... i love this bronzer look on you....


----------



## Flammable (Apr 5, 2006)

*love the look! did you color your hair black yourself?*

love the look on you. adore the black hair. did you color it yourself? wonder if coloring hair black is too risky to do at home. planning to color mine a blue-black.


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 5, 2006)

Ahh.. ok.. thanks! tomorrow, I'm gonna copycat this cheek look! Haa! 

Again, you're so beautiful! Very nice job!


----------



## user79 (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 
_love the look on you. adore the black hair. did you color it yourself? wonder if coloring hair black is too risky to do at home. planning to color mine a blue-black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, I did it myself. I can't afford salon colouring as I'm a student.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used a semi-permanent one by L'Oreal...forget the name....it's the re-formulation of "Casting". The shade I used is Ebony. Just be sure you REALLY want black hair, it's very hard to strip the hair of black haircolour, especially if you use permanent dye.




Thanks for all the positive comments, everyone! It encourages me to learn more!


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 5, 2006)

I think your black hair is gorgeous.  I'm slowly edging towards black myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your make up is perfect it looks airbrushed.  You certainly are very talented.


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

The combo is simply beautiful!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Girlie Your Make~up Is So Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 5, 2006)

lmao... "Rimmel Lip Vinyl in EAST END SNOB"  i need that!!! That name is MEEEE!!! 


All your fotd are so good <3 pretty to perfection!


----------



## GimpyPoop (Apr 5, 2006)

Yo,
Wow that looks really natural and you are stunning in an exotic way!  
LN


----------



## shabdebaz (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovely!  I have been thinking about dyeing my hair black for the longest time now.  But like you said...it is hard to change once you have done it.  I know it looks dark in my pic but, in real life it is a dark brownish with reddish tones colour.


----------



## tracie (Apr 5, 2006)

you're really talented, this look is absolutely beautiful..and you pull off the black hair really well, I wish I had the guts and the look for it, but you do, and its great


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2006)

u r SO beautiful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i lovvee your fotd's!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 5, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## gilkelias (Apr 5, 2006)

That looks fantastic, very pretty!  I actually just tried bronzer for the first time today and I'm amazed how a little bit makes such a big difference.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2006)

you look like you just had a romp in bed... and damnit, thats sexy! tehehe... no really, it looks like a really nice flush =)


----------



## vogue_chic04 (Apr 6, 2006)

That looks STUNNING! Amazing skills - the colours look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 6, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## deelasoul (Apr 8, 2006)

that's really lovely!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 8, 2006)

very beautiful i love the bronz on u


----------



## x-bebe (Apr 8, 2006)

your makeup looks great! especially the cheeks... it looks so flawless! good job =)


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 8, 2006)

pretty


----------



## PinkyPajangles (Apr 9, 2006)

*Very Gorgeous!!!*

Wow that looks amazing. I especially loved your lips. The color is amazing.


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 9, 2006)

You look absolutely stunning!  

I abolustely love the eyes


----------



## KhoOoDi (Apr 9, 2006)

You look so beautiful!! and it mutch with ur hair color and ur skin color ... so worm! ... I LIKE IT!!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 9, 2006)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!


----------



## lawandordercore (Apr 10, 2006)

So doing this tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Apr 10, 2006)

You're stunning as hell.


----------



## snickrs (Apr 10, 2006)

gorgeous colors...


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 11, 2006)

I really love your looks.  You and your looks have created TONS of lemmings. My wallet hurts
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ps. I love the hair


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 11, 2006)

you are so pretty. love your hair<3


----------



## Bianca (Aug 11, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## User67 (Aug 11, 2006)

You did a perfect bronze face, you look gorgeous!


----------



## sarzio (Aug 11, 2006)

very nice and natural... the bronze is just enough to give a bit of a tan, without looking fake.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 11, 2006)

So gorgeous, so talented!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 11, 2006)

you almost look TOO amazing. your makeup looks perfect and always, i'm loving your hair


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 11, 2006)

lovely colours!!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Aug 12, 2006)

You look absolutely gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

i love the hair color and MU


----------

